# 99050 - My doctor saw a new



## Arlene (Feb 25, 2009)

My doctor saw a new pt on Sat and Sunday. These days our office is closed. I understand I could bill a 99050 but do you charge this instead of a new pt charge 99203.


----------



## daniel (Feb 25, 2009)

If he provides the New Patient visit and documents it. You would charge for the new patient visit and CPT 99050.

Example

992XX
99050


Respectfully
Daniel


----------



## Arlene (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Daniel- this really helps


----------

